# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike III

## Deni_Boy

Meqe kishte vajt i cik si shum me postime po hapim 1 teme te re  :buzeqeshje:  po e filloj un i pari....

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## AlbaneZ



----------


## AlbaneZ

:pa dhembe:

----------


## Nete

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Nete

:pa dhembe:

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## A.LePuLush

hahahhahaa

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------

